# Creating vectorized art for silkscreening



## ~Hopi Girl~ (Nov 29, 2020)

I create my own designs exclusively and I need to vectorize my art for use with silkscreening. 
I need it to be available off line as I have limited internet connection. 
I've been sending out my work but can no longer find anyone to accept my work. Maybe they think I'm competition, idk. 

Need to do my own work as it's hindering my production. 

Thank you, Hopi Girl, Kitchen Table printer : )


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

What are you using to create your work now? Why not create your work in a vector program instead?

Post a picture of your work that needs vectorizing. There are a lot of companies who can convert to vector.


----------



## NoXid (Apr 4, 2011)

To backup a step, are you sure your art needs to be in vector format?

I create most of my art with a vector program to start with, but that has more to do with the way I like to work than with the final product. Unless you are starting with an input/source that needs to be scaled-up in size, there isn't anything magical about vectors.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

splathead said:


> What are you using to create your work now?


hand-drawn?

collage cut out from magazines?

ink blown through a 24k gold straw?

maybe stamps from natural sources (rocks/leaves/cat paw-prints)?

very curious as to how ~Hopi Girl~ does her art, might help to recommend an option


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

~Hopi Girl~ said:


> I need to vectorize my art for use with silkscreening.


Inkscape (free software) works really well.


----------



## Rockers (Mar 11, 2010)

A good alternative to Adobe Illustrator is Affinity Designer. Unlike Adobe products you just pay once for the software and it`s yours. It`s not even expensive, $40.


----------



## SecretStudio (8 mo ago)

Hi buddy, you shouldn't need to vectorise you're art for screen printing- unless you have a specific reason to. Obviously you can only print one colour at a time so if you need to seperate the colors onto different layers this is referred to as seperation which can be done easily in Photoshop.

Remember when you make your transparencies for your screens All your colours are going to be printed black anyway.

So if you do NEED to vectorise your art (maybe for easy scaling?) I can recommend inkscape which is a completely free vector editor. Or if you can get youre hands on Adobe illustrator there pretty similar.

Most of us simply load the artwork in Photoshop as a PNG.
Check transparent background and black print only.
Set the resolution to 600 DPI.
Save as a PDF.
Print.

If you still want steps to vectorise you're art just let me know and I can walk you through it if you want


----------



## madhatter27 (Jul 29, 2007)

~Hopi Girl~ said:


> I create my own designs exclusively and I need to vectorize my art for use with silkscreening.
> I need it to be available off line as I have limited internet connection.
> I've been sending out my work but can no longer find anyone to accept my work. Maybe they think I'm competition, idk.
> 
> ...


Here is a very good company for both digitizing and vectorizing.




__





Eagle Digitizing has been serving the Embroidery Digitizing、Embroidery Digitization industry over 25 years, with unexcelled experience at low prices. Your orders and inquiries are welcome.


Eagle Digitizing is specialized in handling Embroidery Digitizing, Professional Embroidery Digitizing, Embroidery Digitization for apparels, shoes, hats, bags etc. Our professional team in production ensures the topnotch quality with their stable skills, for a timely delivery of your orders.



www.eagledigitizing.com




Good Luck!


----------



## GLASSARTZ (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi,
I use Ignition Drawing and have for years.
They charge $16 for most of their jobs and have a 24 hour turn around.
I have been very happy with their work.
I have never found vector programs very good be it Illustrator or any "Stand Alone" programs.
Plus the learning curve to get it close isn't worth it to me, but you may be ok with it?
Here is their link. Bob @ Glass Art Ignition Drawing | The Vector and Digitizing Experts


----------



## Bella327 (Oct 25, 2008)

madhatter27 said:


> Here is a very good company for both digitizing and vectorizing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Highly Recommend Eagle Digitizing! I've worked with them for YEARS! My strengths are on the embroidery side of the business - but when I need a multi color designs separated for the screen printing side of the business - I email them. They've proven why they're still around after all of these years. Fast turn arounds - Great People! Vector - Eagle Digitizing - Embroidery Digitizing, Embroidery Designs [email protected] [email protected] Good luck! xo Tracy


----------



## DFTH76550 (Apr 1, 2017)

~Hopi Girl~ said:


> I create my own designs exclusively and I need to vectorize my art for use with silkscreening.
> I need it to be available off line as I have limited internet connection.
> I've been sending out my work but can no longer find anyone to accept my work. Maybe they think I'm competition, idk.
> 
> ...


 Hi Hopi Girl! Hope you are well.  We use Adobe Illustrator - it is WONDERFUL, but there IS a steep learning curve.
Adobe is the "industry standard" and offers great support. Check them out - I think they offer a free trial period.
Good luck!


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

DFTH76550 said:


> Adobe is the "industry standard" and offers great support.


did adobe tell you this?
their support since forcing everyone into the subscription model has been abysmal (see here, here and here)
like Rockers said above you, for under $50 you get your own program
(no exorbitant monthly fees, no danger of adobe locking you out of all your work, no bizarre adobe only nomenclature and procedures, no years of advanced education to learn how to accomplish drawing a square, etc.)

did you also know that almost 21 000 physicians recommend you smoke lucky strike cigarettes?
lucky strikes are the industry standard for smokes (see image below for proof)

~Hopi Girl~ has not returned, maybe she worked it out


----------

